# Marlin sighting



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i was siting in my room as i heard my mom yell "adam theres a marlin jumping outside" by the time i got there it was to late my stepdad was on the balcony and said he saw it sky 3 times and it was out much past the end of second ave pier out of casting distance but still i thought it was weird that there was on in this far at this time of year i wouldnt believe it but both my mom and stepdad seen it pretty crazy i wish it got there in time so i could have gotten a picture sinace yall are probably gonna think im bull****ing but its true


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

*Marlin*

I was fishing on Nagshead Pier last year in late June when I saw, with several other people, a marlin swimming beside the pier. I wished I had a camera when I remembered my phone had a camera. I got two pictures, one coming down the beach to the pier and one going out to sea by the pier.
If I can find someone to transfer the pictures from my phone to the site, I'll post them.

Ron


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

weird time of year for it. any chance it could have been a spinner shark? It's even late in the season to see them sky, but more likely than a marlin right now.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That marlin would be dead as cold as it is right now. A mako shark is within the realm of possibilities.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

nah not a spinner my stepdads a seasoned fishermen thats what i asked him he said it had a bill


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Water temp is reading 45 at Springmaid currently. That's pretty sick to see, I wonder why so close?


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

From what I am learning with in my studies for school warm water fish that have a something wrong with them like being sick are injured will seek cooler water for a chance to get rid of stuff like ick and such where the colder water can kill it off the fish. Plus the colder water slows down the fishes motabulism allowing more air in the water to revive thier sickness. When warm water fish enter the colder water you most likely wont be able to catch them as for they are not there looking for food. This is what I have gathered so far sounds like a possible reason. I will be studying more on this for the next 2 years but right now I dont know much about it thats just what Ive been reading


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Could have got caught in gulf stream eddy that spunoff and trapped the beast in cold waters.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

LaidbackVA, someone mentioned that to me while I was out on Nags Head last year. Wish I could have seen it.

I'll send you a PM with my number, if you text me the pics I'll put them up on here.

Evan


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

that would have been really neat to see man.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

c0ch3s3 said:


> that would have been really neat to see man.


cool for sure. its been a interesting early winter for sure, with the trout kill in NC unusual, who knows. you and the family got lucky cutbait, must be nice:beer:


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

I was talking to a MI Charter Captian who was going to try for Bluefin tuna this year as he believes they pass close to shore in their migration this time of year, I know they catch em in NC, could have been one of them.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

excellent :beer:


----------

